# Transparenter Verlauf wird nicht angezeigt.



## dreggert (19. September 2013)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Ich sitze momentan an einem Layout. Dies hat ein Hintergrundbild. Dadrüber habe ich das Menü, welches auch ein Hintergrundbild als transparenten Verlauf hat. 

Als Ergebnis wird mir aber ein weisser Balken angezeigt anstatt ein Teil des Hintergrundbildes des übergeordneten DIVs.

Egal ob ich das Bild im Div Menue als PNG oder GIF abspeichere. Ich erhalte jedesmal nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis.

CSS

```
#top{      width:900px;
                height:200px;

                margin-left:12px;
                margin-top:10px;
                background-image: url(logo3.png);
                background-repeat: no-repeat;
                
                padding-top:0px;
                padding-left:0px;
                border-top:0px double #6699CC;
                border-left:0px double #6699CC;
                border-right:0px double #6699CC;
              	         	-moz-border-radius:30px; /* Firefox */
              	-webkit-border-radius:30px; /* Safari, Chrome */
              	-khtml-border-radius:30px; /* Konqueror */
              	border-radius:30px; /* CSS3 */
                   text-align: center;
                /*Schattenwurf bei der Box*/
                -moz-box-shadow:    10px 10px 10px 1px #aaa;
                -o-box-shadow:      10px 10px 10px 1px #aaa;
                -webkit-box-shadow: 10px 10px 10px 1px #aaa;
                -ms-box-shadow:     10px 10px 10px 1px #aaa;
                box-shadow:         10px 10px 10px 1px #aaa ;

}
#menue{

padding-top:175px;
width:100%;
height:25px;
background-image: url(back.gif);
background-repeat: repeat-x;
background-position: bottom;
	-moz-border-radius:30px; /* Firefox */
              	-webkit-border-radius:30px; /* Safari, Chrome */
              	-khtml-border-radius:30px; /* Konqueror */
              	border-radius:30px; /* CSS3 */
                

}
```

HTML Code dazu


```
<div id="top">
      <div id="menue">
        <center>
        <table>
          <tr>
            <td ><a href="index.php" >| Index1 |</a></td>
            <td ><a href="index.php" >| Index2 |</a></td>
            <td ><a href="index.php" >| Index3 |</a></td>
            <td ><a href="index.php" >| Index4 |</a></td>
            <td ><a href="index.php" >| Index5 |</a></td>
          </tr>
         </table>
        </center>
       </div>
    </div>
```


----------



## dreggert (19. September 2013)

Hat sich erledigt. Hab den Fehler gefunden. Exporteinstellungen im PS waren falsch.


----------

